# Zyxel 660 modem and Linksys WRT54GL port fowarding



## dw1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good morning,

I am trying to setup my router and DSL modem to forward ports Currently the modem is not bridged. All internet access seems to be working fine from both my desktop and laptop. 

I have tried port forwarding using the modem and router web interfaces, but had no luck with the internal tests, as well grc.com port testing indicates they are not open. 

I have tried using the modem to forward the ports directly to my desk top as well as trying to forward them to the router and then on to my desktop. I have tried forwarding all ports through the modem and then on to my dekstop as well. 

I am trying to uninstall ZA software firewall, but WinXP is not letting me. A reinstall of my OS may be forthcoming soon.

I am also a little confused at how my DHCP is actually working because the modem is assigned 192.168.2.1 and the router is 192.168.1.1. Both devices are setup as DHCP servers, which my ISP tells me is not a conflict, but it seems like it could be to me. Like I said, the internet connection is working. But, the modem is listing the router as 192.168.2.2 as a DHCP client. When I tried to change the router address to 192.168.2.2, the modem interface became unreachable by telnet or by web. Bizarre.

Current Setup
Zyxel EQ 660R fmware TI AR7 07.00.02.00 (Embarq)
WRT54GL fmware 4.30.7
ZoneAlarm v6.5.731.000

Couple of questions then:
1. I have heard "bad things" about bridged modems and my ISP does not want me to do it for security concerns. I have seen in posts that many people do this anyway, what are the major drawbacks?
2. Do forwarded ports need to be routed through all devices that I use to access the WAN or could my modem bypass my router and send ports directly to my desktop?
3. Suggestions about DHCP setup?
4. Any other thoughts about how I might make port fowarding work?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since you have two routers, and you don't want to bridge the first one, try this:

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## Embarq_Cesar (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello,
My name is Cesar from Embarq Support Online.
In case you still need some help on how to configure port forwarding on your 660 modem and the router, please follow these two links for step by step instructions.
660 Series modem:
www.myembarq.com/files/embarq/su···ding.php
Linksys router:
www.myembarq.com/files/embarq/su···ding.php

Also you can follow this link http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,20399919 to see another post I replied with a customer that had a similar issue. 
Please let me know if you need any further assistance
Thanks
Cesar 
P.S
I am sorry for the late responce


----------

